# Effect of Salt Water on their skin?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

The biggest issue I'm aware of is that they will sometimes drink the water...and then throw up.... Make sure you have plenty of fresh water for them, as the sea water will dry them out. Other than that they should be ok....


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> The biggest issue I'm aware of is that they will sometimes drink the water...and then throw up.... Make sure you have plenty of fresh water for them, as the sea water will dry them out. Other than that they should be ok....


thanks - I will have lots of beer for me too - my friend mentioned that quote also - BTW - Jaime loves beer - she only gets a little though


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> thanks - I will have lots of beer for me too - my friend mentioned that quote also - BTW - Jaime loves beer - she only gets a little though


Carson always get's the last sip out of the bottle.  He loves it too, and will sit there begging until I give it to him. If I'm not careful and put my bottle down, he'll knock it over so he can "clean up" the spill. :doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz will sometimes poop sand the day after a big beach adventure!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Quiz will sometimes poop sand the day after a big beach adventure!


LOL!! I'm imagining sand just pouring out of his rear end.... :doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Did someone say beer??????? Where are we going????? LOL

Just rinse them off as Jeremy said and watch the drinking (of salt water) and give the dog a beer!!!!!! You guys have fun!!!

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs swim in the ocean nearly every day of their lives  They have great coats and are always clean and have a pleasant, summery beachy scent.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you've got a plan, rinse them off thoroughly and have plenty of fresh water and beer. If they're not used to the intense sunlight, have a place where they can get some shade after the adventure. If they don't normally swim, remember to dry out their ears - those golden ears can stay wet and develop all kinds of nasty things.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I never gave any of my pets beer.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> I never gave any of my pets beer.



Did you raise them on wine or maybe a single malt scotch? If you don't start them on beer when they are young they usually don't like the taste when they grow up.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> Did you raise them on wine or maybe a single malt scotch? If you don't start them on beer when they are young they usually don't like the taste when they grow up.


I dunno Ant about this one. I do believe starting them on beer does eventually lead to using the HARD stuff. I don't think it is a myth......I have no history on Sampson. Once he was adopted, he went straight for my Bailey's. I am thinking his previous owners were very liberal and probably allowed him to share their beer. Look at him now..Bailey's! The dog has a serious problem......


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

Back to the sand issue...watch them closely, if they ingest too much it can impact in thier stomach, causing severe distress and a several hour surgery. Our vet warned us when he was little..apparently a dog just meeting sand will try to eat it. Mason didn't and neither did our golden friends...maybe they're too smart:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I dunno Ant about this one. I do believe starting them on beer does eventually lead to using the HARD stuff. I don't think it is a myth......I have no history on Sampson. Once he was adopted, he went straight for my Bailey's. I am thinking his previous owners were very liberal and probably allowed him to share their beer. Look at him now..Bailey's! The dog has a serious problem......


We are signing Putz up for AA in the winter, we figure let him go ahead and be a drunk during the summer months, after all, it is so frickin hot! Ant, your right, start them out YOUNG! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

lovestofly said:


> We are signing Putz up for AA in the winter, we figure let him go ahead and be a drunk during the summer months, after all, it is so frickin hot! Ant, your right, start them out YOUNG! LOL!!!!!


I don't know....before you know it he'll be spending all his time in his room...doing "nothing" *cough* smoking pot *cough*


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I don't know....before you know it he'll be spending all his time in his room...doing "nothing" *cough* smoking pot *cough*


 
Hell, he's already surfing the net for Puppy Porn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually my Goldens LOVE beer, but their favorite is Mad Dog 20/20


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> Hell, he's already surfing the net for Puppy Porn!!!!!!!!!!


Well between that and his obvious drinking problem, I would say Putz has a wonderful life indeed!!!

Haven't caught mine with porn yet, but we already know Sammy is a lush. I suppose that is the next issue we will be dealing with!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Well between that and his obvious drinking problem, I would say Putz has a wonderful life indeed!!!
> 
> Haven't caught mine with porn yet, but we already know Sammy is a lush. I suppose that is the next issue we will be dealing with!


We havent caught him in the porn, but the obvious signs are there, minimizing the screen when we come in and all. Next we think we will teach him how to fly, nothing like a drunken, frustrated pilot dog!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't do anything special for Oakly after a swim. I do try to run the brush through him once he is dry to get the sand out. He tried drinking the salt water once and seems to avoid it now unlike my previous dogs. Oakly has 2 liter water cooler I take in the boat so he always has plenty of fresh cool water handy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Something just popped into my head about salt and water. I think you can use a mixture to make dogs vomit instead of hydrogen peroxide. I never used this method though. It scares me...:uhoh:

Sorry, this is how my mind works, but it makes sense that they can vomit from drinking the salty water...


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

well I always pack in alot of water for them wherever we go - My entire back pack is filled with water when we hike anywhere - hopefully if I water them thoroughly prior to swimming they will not be as tempted to taste the salt water -

also - wating and pooping sand ???


----------



## AimeeV (Oct 11, 2020)

TheHooch said:


> Did someone say beer??????? Where are we going????? LOL
> 
> Just rinse them off as Jeremy said and watch the drinking (of salt water) and give the dog a beer!!!!!! You guys have fun!!!
> 
> Hooch


So you rinse them off after?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

AimeeV said:


> So you rinse them off after?


First, this is a post from 2007, you likely won't get a response from anyone from this post.

Second, yes ALWAYS rinse the salt water and sand off the skin and coat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have always taken my guys down to the little beach at the end of my street to swim in the InterCoastal Waterway, it's salt water. I always rinse my guys off after being in the water and rolling in the sand.


----------

